# The Beginning of the End of Marijuana Prohibition



## subcool (Feb 15, 2010)

BY ETHAN NADELMANN

Ethan Nadelmann is part of Change.org's Changemakers network, comprised of leading voices for social change. Mr Nadelmann is the founder and executive director of the Drug Policy Alliance.
Even I can't believe the way that the marijuana issue is opening up right now.
There's been steady progress on medical marijuana -- as evidenced by the Obama administration's new guidelines directing federal drug agents not to arrest legitimate patients and suppliers in medical marijuana states. Then there's the recent victories in Maine, New Jersey, Rhode Island and Washington D.C., -- not to mention the medical marijuana bills making progress in numerous other states around the country. Last month's ABC News/Washington Post poll reported a record 81 percent support for medical marijuana. If ballot initiatives could be held in all 50 states, voters would approve it in all but a small handful.
What's even more remarkable is the recent jump in support for taxing and regulating marijuana. I was pleasantly stunned by the Gallup poll late last year finding that support for making marijuana legal jumped from 36% in 2005 to 44% in 2009. Fifty-four percent of Democrats, 53% of people living in the West, and roughly half of Independents and 18-49 year-olds now support making marijuana legal. In the past year, legislative proposals to tax and regulate marijuana have prompted hearings in California, Washington, and New Hampshire -- and California voters will have their say this November at the ballot box.
What does all this mean?
Despite such progress, I don't expect bold leadership from the Obama administration, mostly because presidents rarely provide any sort of leadership on hot-button issues involving cultural conflict, personal behavior and morality. Perhaps the best we can hope for is that Obama expresses concern that 750,000 people are arrested each year for doing exactly the same thing he did as a young man -- possessing a small amount of marijuana.
Still, though, Obama has already made a difference in two critical ways. First, his candid discussion of his own experiences using marijuana set a new standard for honesty. Second, the Department of Justice's new guidelines on medical marijuana opened up significant political and legal space for states to get more deeply involved in regulating the otherwise illicit product. This move took the dialogue around medical marijuana to a new level of seriousness and sophistication, and effectively invited an emerging public conversation about making marijuana legally available for non-medical use.
Neither the administration nor Congress is ready for a serious dialogue on ending marijuana prohibition, though. Congress is even stymied when it comes to medical marijuana -- many elected officials still insist they can't spend their political capital on it. With support for medical marijuana at 81 percent, one has to wonder -- just how popular does something have to be before elected officials are willing to stand up to the vested interests behind the war on drugs?
Since the public is so far ahead of national policymakers, I think the best we can hope for is that the federal government allows change to continue bubbling up from the state and local levels. That's the nature of movements for individual freedom and social justice -- the people lead, elected officials follow grudgingly.
It's only a matter of time before marijuana is taxed, controlled, and regulated in the United States. The tragedy is that in the meantime tens of billions of dollars will be wasted, and millions of people will be harmed by our marijuana laws. It's up to us -- as conscientious members of society who care about science, compassion, health, and human rights -- to make sure that the time comes as soon as possible.
Stay tuned for my next post -- when I'll talk about what you can do to hasten marijuana reform in your own town.


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 15, 2010)

very true...wonder how many people in congress/senate smoke or have smoked...bet the # is high. we already know most of the presidents have smoked..didnt seem to hurt them lol...


----------



## Flyinghigh (Feb 17, 2010)

2Dog said:
			
		

> very true...wonder how many people in congress/senate smoke or have smoked...bet the # is high. we already know most of the presidents have smoked..didnt seem to hurt them lol...



Funny you said that 2Dog.! When I worked at this Ford garage back around 1982 to 85 I worked on all the used cars that need to be repaired for resale.
Had this painter that love to get high with me while working in the paint room before he painted, But anyway we used to go through cars and find Drugs from all powder's to marijuana and would take it (ops) But I can tell that there was all kinds of people that used drugs.
From cops to lawyers and Doctors, school teachers, etc. and they couldn't do anything about it.!
Guns and cash, jewelry was Always left be hind..


----------



## legalize_freedom (Feb 17, 2010)

Thanks for the post Sub...I'd be happy for at least de-criminalizing right now...it's at least a step in the right direction.  I know you have done time for this, as have I.  Many, many good people are imprisoned for non-violent marijuana charges...this is a discusting waste of our resources, and money!


----------



## spaceface (Feb 17, 2010)

Flyinghigh said:
			
		

> Funny you said that 2Dog.! When I worked at this Ford garage back around 1982 to 85 I worked on all the used cars that need to be repaired for resale.
> Had this painter that love to get high with me while working in the paint room before he painted, But anyway we used to go through cars and find Drugs from all powder's to marijuana and would take it (ops) But I can tell that there was all kinds of people that used drugs.
> From cops to lawyers and Doctors, school teachers, etc. and they couldn't do anything about it.!
> Guns and cash, jewelry was Always left be hind..



your serious?...people actually left stuff like that?....crazy.....


----------



## Flyinghigh (Feb 17, 2010)

spaceface said:
			
		

> your serious?...people actually left stuff like that?....crazy.....



You wouldn't believe the things I found in all those suite & tie guy's & gal's cars...!!
They couldn't say anything except for some one went through my car..


----------



## rickyjack9 (Jun 1, 2013)

i switched to cannaoil after smoking or vaping pot for 44 years. a teaspoon under the tongue for a few minutes, then ingest prevents my crave to lung it.
thru experience, even cleaner vaporising harmed my breathing eventually.
I use walnut oil. look it up. very healthy. sure beats lung irritations and works fine. yea, you dont get the social aspect or laughs, whatever. But my health is more important to me. Bet i've added years and quality to my life. *dont beleive those who say it takes 5 times as much weed to get the oil dose right. its about a one for one ratio. joint or oil. knowledge is precious*. youre welcome. god bless. tell the voters too. of course the bong makers or glass pipe makers will insist smoking is the best way. judge for yourself. My lungs love me now. happy guy. dare to not smoke/cough. it will also increase THC's reputation.


----------

